# Housing benefit and boyfriend staying



## baileybubs

Hi there,

I know there's loads of people asking questions such as this on loads of forums, but just wondering what everyone else has experienced.

I currently live with my parents but am moving into my own house with my 2 kids and I will be renting. I work and earn a decent wage but would still be entitled to a small amount of housing benefit as I'm a single parent. I also claim child tax credits and working tax credits as a single claim.

I have been with my boyfriend for 6 months, and he now stays over sometimes but lives 40 miles away and has his job there. He doesn't contribute to any of my bills or child care etc. But I'm worried about whether him staying causes any issues. I'll happily speak to housing benefit etc about this as I don't want to be seen as committing fraud. But my earnings and his are totally independent, he has his own home and although we have discussed him living with me we don't quite feel ready yet and I don't want to rush as he has to relocate and I have the kids to consider.

Any experiences or thoughts? 

As he has his own home he can't afford to assist me with any bills, and it will be my house, but I will struggle without the housing benefit top up, it's not much but it makes a difference. I feel like we are either being forced to not see each other or move in together so that we are not doing anything wrong!


----------



## hanni

I think you're allowed to have someone stay for 3 night a week without them being classed as living with you? And since he has his own own and his own bills that should be quite easy to prove he isn't living with you. Honestly I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks, I'm a born worrier so I panic about everything! Yeah I suppose all his post goes there etc and he works there Monday - Friday, I just hear about people saying that if he's your partner then you aren't classed as single and I worry!


----------



## Sqwidge

So he just stays at weekends? I don't think that counts as living with you so wouldn't be an issue xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he stays most weekends and I hear these stories of people being investigated. I worry needlessly sometimes I know. We are financially seperate and he had his own place and job miles away so I don't know why I worry so much!


----------



## Topanga053

I don't know what country you live in, so I can't even begin to answer your question. However, in my experience, rules regarding what income counts can vary depending on the rules of each program. I would strongly encourage you to tell the housing place in advance that your boyfriend might be staying periodically. Be very honest about how often you anticipate he will staying and let the housing authority decide whether or not that matters. In my experience, if you think they are applying their own rules wrong, at least in my area, there are administrative appeals you can use. However, not disclosing it can definitely open yourself up to at least a fraud investigation, if not prosecution. In my area, I have heard of housing authorities also choosing to evict people for lying or not accurately dislosing who is living in the household. 

I would not guess what the rules are and whether or not him staying on only the weekends means he's not "living" there. There are a lot of risks if you are wrong about what the rules allow. Especially with two children to care for, I would be COMPLETELY honest from the very beginning. If they need to count his income, then you can decide what you need to do to make it work. But if you don't disclose, the risks could be really high. Put your mind at ease and just talk to housing.


----------



## stardust599

I work in Revs + Bens. You're an adult, you're allowed adult relationships! You can have whoever you like staying in your house - its yours!! There's no rule on how many nights a week either.

As long as he doesn't contribute to your household financially etc. you have absolutely nothing to worry about


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks stardust, good to hear from someone in the know! I think these scare stories and myths cause me to be overly anxious! A friend of mine even had her BF strictly stick to 3 nights a week when they first met as she thought that was the rule!


----------



## pink_phoenix

I always thought that you get investigated if some one was to inform housing you were doing something you shouldn't. Like others have said alsong as he doesn't contribute and can prove he pays his own bills at a separate address it's no one else's business how long or how to often he stays. If your concerned just be careful who you tell you clam a little towards your housing and he stays occasionally. Some people love to grass people up when they think it will get them out of hot water x


----------



## baileybubs

That's true I think you do have to be reported by someone anyway and to be honest I don't think anyone really knows I even get a housing benefit top up. I work 4 days a week and am constantly busy so I don't think anyone (nosey neighbours such as those you mentioned pink that just like to cause trouble) wouldn't really guess I get any housing benefit anyway, most people only think you get it if you don't work at all. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## pink_phoenix

That would be because most people are ignorant to what benifits are actually ment to be for. Just assume we are all scroungers that don't want to work. I claim towards my housing also as I'm classed as disabled and need it to top up so me and my little girl have some where nice to live, and I only know about the reporting side as a nasty cow where I used to live tried reporting me as according to her I wasn't actually disabled.......needless to say she wasn't very impressed when they told her where to go and mind her own business


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh that's horrible pink! I hate it when people do hateful things like that. And it is horrible that people see benefits claims in that way I agree. People forget the reason benefits are there and that although there are a minority of people who abuse the system, most of us genuinely need it.


----------



## babycrazy1706

I always thought it was 3 nights too. Will be in this situation soon too as I'm moving out of my parents xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just a tip for you then baby crazy, apply for your housing benefit ASAP. I applied on 18th October and it still hasn't been processed yet. Thankfully I am ok for money but I would hate to have been relying on getting the money to pay my rent.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Ok thanks for the advice! Good job you have money! Hope they backdate it for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they back date it but only from when you apply, so if you apply after you've moved in they won't back date it to the date you moved in.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Ah ok xx


----------

